# AD22VF's in Canada



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
For those Canadians out there, can you double check this for me:
My dealership (Cite Nissan, Montreal, CA) wants:
Caliper - 225$ CAD less $75 when return the core
Rotor - 80$

(Thats about $300 US less pads for a big brake upgrade)

Is this the same by you, and does it sound right, or is there cheaper (say canadian tire or something along the lines of that who sell new calipers).

Seth


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

275 each or for both ??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
the cost of 2 rotors and 2 calipers is : 410$ CAD.

Seth


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey i live in Canada, Montreal, and i have a 200 SX SE if i take my hold caliper from my 200 SX are they gone take it ?? I just want the caliper because i gone buy aftermarket rotors. 

Thanks and i will try to found some price.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey tell me where you live i my get one for 75$ each


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting, 
ALthough $5 CAD is no real savings. Still I'm in Outremont. Cite Nissan is on Jean Talon. They will take back $75 off of the $225 for the core. However will they take a different caliper, that's anyones guess. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
I've tried to go to NPCLUB's past 3 meetings and never found anyone. What happened to the thing at spheretec?

Seth


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

core charge usually means therye exchanging the part. the stock rotors and calipers are different than the ad22vf setup, so unless theyre complete dumbshits, i doubt they will take your old setup as a core for the ad22vf setup.


----------

